# Label Design and Printing



## Summerland Bee (Aug 16, 2014)

Take a look at L&N label. They have the self Adhesive ones you seek. Regards Joe


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

WesternWilson said:


> Can anyone recommend an online label printer? I am thinking of two designs, one a black and white on a simple white sticker, or printed on a transparent sticker.
> 
> I have no idea where to go to have that done, has anyone used a service they were happy with?
> 
> ...


Believe it or not I used Vistaprint, and they did a good job. Easy to use design studio on their site and my labels came 2 days earlier than predicted. I didn't shop around to compare prices but they seemed reasonable.
Colino


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

Vistaprint does not offer transparent labels, and the round one comes only in a size too small, with the other size too big!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Transparent is tricky in low volume to my knowledge. It also won't hide any bubbles, lint, or fingerprints that invariably end up under the label when it's being put on. Personally I use Amy's Labels. She's reasonable priced and great to work with. You can hit her at [email protected].


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Design your own. Get Label Factory 4 Deluxe, get your label stock from Linton Labels, print them on your color printer, and you'll save a bunch of money!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

We use http://www.onlinelabels.com/.

We buy the sheets, and designed our own, for the various bottle sizes. We then run them through the printer, and we're all set.


----------



## HoneyMan1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I Make My Own Honey Labels With My Photo Shop & Printer & Put On Them What I Want Too.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

I order all my labels though a company called Sheet Labels. http://www.sheet-labels.com 

Call them and ask for Brian Cirillo. They do incredible work and can make almost any kind of label. Tell him Scott Derrick Sent You and he'll give you a discount.

Bryan Cirillo
Technical Sales Representative
SheetLabels.com
834 Bay Road
Queensbury, NY 12804
http://www.sheet-labels.com
Phone: 888.388.2502, ext. 124
Fax: 518.798.0289
[email protected]


----------



## HoneyMan1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks But We Have Been Making Our Labels For Over 4 Years Now & We Add Any Kind Of Design We Want For The Labels 
That We Do Make & Also Have Customers To Make Them Some Labels But We Do Not Have The Time To Sit Around & Make Labels All day.
Thanks For Your Response


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

HoneyMan1 said:


> But We Do Not Have The Time To Sit Around & Make Labels All day.
> Thanks For Your Response


Must have missed the post where someone asked you to print for them. Maybe you are one of the printers recommended above?? But I have to ask, does the software that you use also capitalize every word?

And welcome to Beesource.

Wayne


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I use Avery labels and get them printed at Office Depot in the quantity and size I want while I wait. A friend designed the basic label and the guy at Office Depot edits it for the size jar I am using.

My first labels were transparent with honey colored text. Duhh!!! Fortunately they were large. I use them to label my hive boxes.


----------



## mroark (Oct 2, 2012)

We use stickergiant.com and have been very happy with their printing and prices.


----------

